# ★Los Angeles Dedicated★ DDoS SSD KVM Cloud Servers - 1gb Starting at $6.40/mo!



## robbyhicks (Mar 16, 2015)

We are happy to announce a special 20% off lifetime deal for everyone here at VPS Board!!

Los Angeles Dedicated’s data center is located in the One Wilshire 900 Annex building Los Angeles, CA. We utilize CoreSite's premium facilities to ensure compliance, datacenter integrity, security, and redundant infrastructure. 

100% Uptime SLA: http://losangelesded...level-agreement

Our network is 100% Internap powered, using their Performance IP and MIRO routing technology. This is the ultimate network for gaming and other low-latency applications!

DDoS protection capable of offering up to 10gbps filter & 30,000,000 PPS! Industry first - Premium Network DDoS Protection

Test IPv4: 162.251.166.1
Test File: http://162.251.164.2/1000mb.test

SSD KVM CLOUD PLANS - Use promo code "vpsbKVM20" during checkout for 20% off LIFETIME!

We offer both Windows and Linux OS with our KVM SSD Cloud!

KVM 1


1 vCPU @ 2.66ghz+
1 GB DDR3 RAM
20 GB SSD Storage
2 TB Bandwidth / 100mbps port
$6.40/mo - ORDER NOW

KVM 2


2 vCPU @ 2.66ghz+
2 GB DDR3 RAM
40 GB SSD Storage
4 TB Bandwidth / 100mbps port
$12.80/mo - ORDER NOW

KVM 4


2 vCPU @ 2.66ghz+
4 GB DDR3 RAM
80 GB SSD Storage
6 TB Bandwidth / 100mbps port
$25.60/mo - ORDER NOW

KVM 8


4 vCPU @ 2.66ghz+
8 GB DDR3 RAM
160 GB SSD Storage
8 TB Bandwidth / 100mbps port
$51.20/mo - ORDER NOW

View more plans at: http://losangelesded...m-cloud-servers

Software Licensing:
Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise: $6.40/mo (with promo)
Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard: $6.40/mo (with promo)

If you have any questions or concerns, do not hesitate to email: [email protected]


----------

